# State Fair Contest - no prizes!!!



## ed4copies (Jul 31, 2009)

Well, it's State Fair time.  So, Dawn started getting ads in her email and we feel it is only fair (pun intended) to allow all you guys and gals to show off YOUR state.

Wisconsin, as usual, could have focused on the high degree of intellect (our universities are among the best in the world, they tell us), the biotechnologic developments (we are the home of GEMedical Systems, recognized as a leader in this developing field) University of Wisconsin had the largest single collection of stem cells, when that program was initiated. 

Of course, we are the cheese capital of the world (well, California says they are, but I expect even cheese farmers know enough to avoid IOU's, so we should be back in that position.)

In short, Wisconsin - long known as a home of agriculture has MUCH to brag about for our state fair.  So, we doubt any of you can come CLOSE to our advertising campaign.
*
EDIT IN: to be fair, I find that this is being used on facebook, so if you are looking for YOUR state, maybe facebook is a good avenue.  I really think this COULD be interesting if other states are also trying "inventive advertising.*"

We are throwing down the gauntlet, though --- post anything your state might be using that you THINK could COMPETE with THIS!!!

You will have to open the pdf.  I wanted to KEEP the SUSPENSE!!!


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 31, 2009)

please tell me that is a joke?


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 31, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY NOT!!!

The brains of Wisconsin have developed this outstanding approach!!!  What is YOUR state doing???

Ours shows we are "air-u-dite"!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ed that is too funny, I haven't seen anything here in Ohio yet.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 31, 2009)

Wisconsin may have the smarts, but Virginia is for lovers.  I wonder if that's what they mean when the say we think with our .......


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 31, 2009)

I thought VA was known for its bull**** or was that DC?


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok you Ohio guys, your state fair is running NOW, here is the link to your feeble logo:http://www.ohiostatefair.com/

I actually have looked (internet searches) and can't find anything else for you.  Sorry.


----------



## rej19 (Jul 31, 2009)

Not near as interesting as yours but here's Indiana.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 31, 2009)

Indiana shows up with SIXTEEN DAYS!!!

WOW!!!
(boring ad tho)


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 31, 2009)

Come on..that's hot stuff right there.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry Justin,

wake me if it starts!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 31, 2009)

The only gas in Oklahoma comes from our abundant oil and natural gas wells..

http://www.facebook.com/s.php?q=Oklahoma+state+fair&init=quick#/photo.php?pid=1587348&id=10665556796


----------



## rej19 (Jul 31, 2009)

Indiana went from 12 days to 17 days for the first time this year. This years theme is "The Year of Tomatoes". How can you call that boring! Don't tell me you didn't know that Indiana plants more than 10,000 acres of tomatoes each year. 2nd in the nation. I don't know who is first.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 31, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> The only gas in Oklahoma comes from our abundant oil and natural gas wells..
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/s.php?q=Oklahoma+state+fair&init=quick#/photo.php?pid=1587348&id=10665556796




WOW --- very SPECIAL graphics there, Roy!!!!



(boring)


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 31, 2009)

rej19 said:


> Indiana went from 12 days to 17 days for the first time this year. This years theme is "The Year of Tomatoes". How can you call that boring! Don't tell me you didn't know that Indiana plants more than 10,000 acres of tomatoes each year. 2nd in the nation. I don't know who is first.



Well, just off the top of my head, I'd say:

 The two leading states in fresh market tomato production (2004) in acres are Florida (42,000) and California (37,000), and in production at 1,000 cwt. of fruit in Florida (15,120) and California (10,730).
       The leading state for processing tomato (2004) production is California at 281,000 acres with Indiana (256,450 acres) and Ohio (149,630 acres) being the next two leading states. The tons of processing tomato produced in California is 11,672,000, and in Indiana 8,300 and Ohio 6,200.
       In the United States in 2004, the total acres of harvested tomatoes was 126,400, yield per acre 286 Cwt., and total production of 36,117,000 cwt.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 31, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> WOW --- very SPECIAL graphics there, Roy!!!!
> 
> (boring)



Gee, I dunno.... Oklahoma the "pull my finger" state?????!!!! :embarrassed:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 31, 2009)

Boring you say, not so Mr. Brown...Face books latest...
http://www.facebook.com/ext/share.php?sid=105000089526&h=2WNg-&u=r0zCI&ref=mf





ed4copies said:


> WOW --- very SPECIAL graphics there, Roy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (boring)


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 31, 2009)

Roy, *as the Princess so aptly noted*, it appears the *finger* is still there.

It adds a whole new dimension to that old lyric:

_Oklahoma_, where the *wind* comes sweepin' down the plain


----------



## wolftat (Jul 31, 2009)

Connecticut, we are well know as the "tax you to death state".


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 31, 2009)

Michigan is the place to be. Our new slogan  "The lights are off and nobody's home!"  hahaha.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 31, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Connecticut, we are well know as the "tax you to death state".




You're certainly right there, Neil.

If I recall correctly:
It is estimated by the Tax Foundation           that the nation as a whole will pay on average 9.7% of its income in           state and local taxes in 2008, down from 9.9% in 2007 primarily           because income grew faster than tax collections between 2007 and 2008. 
New Jersey residents paid 11.8%,           topping the charts.  New Yorkers were close behind, paying 11.7%,           and Connecticut was third at 11.1%.  The top 10 were rounded out           by Maryland (10.8%), Hawaii (10.6%), California (10.5%), Ohio (10.4%).           Vermont (10.3%), Wisconsin (10.2%) and Rhode Island (10.2%). 
Alaskans pay the least, 6.4 percent in           2008, but Nevada is close at 6.6 percent.  In four states the           residents pay between 7 and 8 percent of their income in state and           local taxes: Wyoming (7.0%), Florida (7.4%), New Hampshire (7.6%) and           South Dakota (7.9%).  Four other states round out the bottom 10:           Tennessee (8.3%), Texas (8.4%), Louisiana (8.4%) and Arizona (8.5%). 
(retirementliving.com)

We're both certainly right up there.:devil:

Now, HOW"S your state fair????:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 31, 2009)

You wish the wind was sweepin' in Wisconsin to rid yourself's of your state "odor".




ed4copies said:


> Roy, *as the Princess so aptly noted*, it appears the *finger* is still there.
> 
> It adds a whole new dimension to that old lyric:
> 
> _Oklahoma_, where the *wind* comes sweepin' down the plain


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 31, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> You wish the wind was sweepin' in Wisconsin to rid yourself's of your state "odor".


 
That's just the cheddah!


----------



## dgscott (Jul 31, 2009)

New Mexico (The Land of Enchantment) offers Native pottery and fry bread at our State Fair, but our real claim to fame is deadbeat fathers and teen pregnancies.

Can't beat that with a stick.
Doug


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 31, 2009)

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/97/211926138_84f4dba5fe.jpg?v=0


----------



## Mike of the North (Jul 31, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Michigan is the place to be. Our new slogan  "The lights are off and nobody's home!"  hahaha.



Now Jeff that is no way to talk about are beloved elected officials.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Michigan's state fair I think is the oldest continuous running state fair in the country, of course because of the bad economy it looks like there will be no fair next year, this years is already paid for so it is still on.
http://www.michigan.gov/mistatefair/0,1607,7-109--199217--,00.html


----------



## barkisini (Jul 31, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> Michigan is the place to be. Our new slogan  "The lights are off and nobody's home!"  hahaha.



As a former resident I'm thinking Michigan should be hosting a job fair instead of a state fair.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey Doug:

We love Taos. Tried to find property there but I am afraid it has superceded our financial growth. 

John in Conroe.


----------



## tim self (Jul 31, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Roy, *as the Princess so aptly noted*, it appears the *finger* is still there.
> 
> It adds a whole new dimension to that old lyric:
> 
> _Oklahoma_, where the *wind* comes sweepin' down the plain



So what's your point Ed.  We just a buncha po folk here.  Eatin BUNCHES of beans.  :frown:


----------



## wolftat (Jul 31, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> You're certainly right there, Neil.
> 
> If I recall correctly:
> It is estimated by the Tax Foundation that the nation as a whole will pay on average 9.7% of its income in state and local taxes in 2008, down from 9.9% in 2007 primarily because income grew faster than tax collections between 2007 and 2008.
> ...


 Cancelled, no money in the budget for it. We needed to use the money to buy fuel to use to incinerate all the books we bought that we couldn't use because the kids can't read.:biggrin:


----------



## ESwindell (Jul 31, 2009)

Well it's not really a "state" fair but, http://www.deerfieldfair.com/2006 WEBSITE/HOME PAGE/2008 Homepage.htm
NH motto Live Free or Die but with all the liberals that are moving here, looks like we are leaning more towards the die end of things.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 1, 2009)

ESwindell said:


> Well it's not really a "state" fair but, http://www.deerfieldfair.com/2006 WEBSITE/HOME PAGE/2008 Homepage.htm
> NH motto Live Free or Die but with all the liberals that are moving here, looks like we are leaning more towards the die end of things.



Looks like fun, cool events.

But their ad sure hides it well!!!


----------



## tbroye (Aug 1, 2009)

No Ed our cheese is not the best. Our Cows are happier because of the Grass/Weed they eat. Our State Fair is crap and I stopped going years ago. Go to a some of County Fairs they are fun.  Been looking at property in another state.  Calif. is not the place to be anymore.  In the 60's I      fired tear gas at the protester in Berkley and now I are one, but for a wholedifferent reason.


----------



## ngeb528 (Aug 2, 2009)

Florida is the Southern-most Northern State (they don't consider us as part of the deep south)


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2009)

*My parents live there!!*



ngeb528 said:


> Florida is the Southern-most Northern State (they don't consider us as part of the deep south)



That's cause NO ONE is FROM Florida.

New York, Joysie, Illinois, uhiu, everywhere BUT Florida.

(Except the REAL OLD natives that count hanging chads!!)


----------



## bitshird (Aug 2, 2009)

We were going to have a State Fair but somebody stole it.


----------



## wudnhed (Aug 3, 2009)

This from our county.

www.californiamidwinterfair.com/

I guess this is from our state.

http://www.bigfun.org/


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow, Becca.

Ad is not much, but the entertainment is spectacular.

Karaoke championships!!!!!

Fab Four!!!

(does look like fun!!)


----------



## MattDaddy (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow.  This is an old post.  When I first read the title, I was expecting to see Ed throw down the idea for a pen making contest - build a pen that represents your state.  Ed could make a cheese pen.  I could form a union, build a pen that is too expensive and then ask the government to bail me out and pass a law that allows everyone to get money for their BIC pens if they buy one of mine (cash for clickers)...

Seriously - could be fun to have people make pens that represent their state/country.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 3, 2009)

One of the comedians this weekend wanted to encourage beef sales, you trade in a chicken, get free beef:

_*Cash for cluckers!!!*_​


----------



## MattDaddy (Aug 3, 2009)

How about we trade in all of our politicians...cash for flunkers...


----------



## Mike of the North (Aug 17, 2009)

Ed looks like your state fair is pretty tough.     http://de.theoaklandpress.com/Defau...&PageLabel=A-6&EntityId=Ar00600&ViewMode=HTML


----------



## titan2 (Aug 17, 2009)

tbroye said:


> No Ed our cheese is not the best. Our Cows are happier because of the Grass/Weed they eat. Our State Fair is crap and I stopped going years ago. Go to a some of County Fairs they are fun. Been looking at property in another state. Calif. is not the place to be anymore. In the 60's I fired tear gas at the protester in Berkley and now I are one, but for a wholedifferent reason.


 
_I hear you there!!!!  As soon as I can sell my house for what I want (want walking money for another home), I'm outta here also.  Can not afford to retire out here on the 'Left Coast'....._
 
_When I retire, I'll be looking at California in the rearview mirror!!!!  LOL_
 
_Go West Young Man.......(I have a house for ya and I want outta here!!!) LOL_
 
 
_Barney_


----------



## titan2 (Aug 18, 2009)

*California State Fair - Home Page*

OK......here you go......the exciting and fabulous California State Fair home page......

ENJOY.....

http://www.bigfun.org/

Yeah, I know........lame!!!!



Barney


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 18, 2009)

Well Barney,

One thing really got my attention.  A TRACTOR PULL!!!  In California?????

Revenue enhancer??  Dept of Rev stands by to fine the participants for their pollution??


----------



## wudnhed (Aug 19, 2009)

titan2 said:


> _i hear you there!!!!  As soon as i can sell my house for what i want (want walking money for another home), i'm outta here also.  Can not afford to retire out here on the 'left coast'....._
> 
> _when i retire, i'll be looking at california in the rearview mirror!!!!  Lol_
> 
> ...



Ditto!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel (Aug 19, 2009)

Barney and Becca, Just do what a lot of other Californians did. Come to Reno, Pay cash for a new house so that our house prices pretty much double in 6 months. Take the extra cash and Enjoy all the great entertainment opportunities we have here while the rest of us work two jobs to make the payment on our over priced homes. I am just kidding, but it really is a trend that every time the California's economy takes a dip. the average cost of a house here goes up by $100,000.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 19, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Barney and Becca, Just do what a lot of other Californians did. Come to Reno, Pay cash for a new house so that our house prices pretty much double in 6 months. Take the extra cash and Enjoy all the great entertainment opportunities we have here while the rest of us work two jobs to make the payment on our over priced homes. I am just kidding, but it really is a trend that every time the California's economy takes a dip. the average cost of a house here goes up by $100,000.



Heck Daniel, that's only 4% on your $2.5mil estate!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## titan2 (Aug 19, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Barney and Becca, Just do what a lot of other Californians did. Come to Reno, Pay cash for a new house so that our house prices pretty much double in 6 months. Take the extra cash and Enjoy all the great entertainment opportunities we have here while the rest of us work two jobs to make the payment on our over priced homes. I am just kidding, but it really is a trend that every time the California's economy takes a dip. the average cost of a house here goes up by $100,000.


 
*Daniel......that's what the 'Bay Area' people have done up here in the valley also!  When I leave, I'm taking my money (if I get any....) and head further east.  I want some acreage, where the neighbor is not seen, let along heard!!!!  That way I can make all the noise and NOT bother anyone, with maybe the exception of SWMBO!!!!  LOL*
 
*Can we all spell 'P R I V A C Y', oh yeah!!!*
 
 
*Barney*


----------

